# Raindance's concentrate notes.



## Raindance (8/6/18)

I have been thinking about starting this thread for a while. The idea is to jot down my "stand out" experiences and lessons learned regarding the concentrates used in DIY recipes for future reference as I go along.
Not a review of all concentrates but those "Aaah!, now I understand this flavor" moments where wisdom has been gained.

Our DIY boffins all recommend we experiment with individual concentrates and get to know them so we can build up the knowledge needed to one day, in the far away future, also develop original recipes worth sharing.

So, in part for my own reference and in part in the hope that it may help someone else along their DIY path, here goes.

Comments and discussions welcome.

Regards

INDEX:

FA Peppermint
TFA Coconut Extra
INW Cactus
CLY Buchu

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/6/18)

Fabulous idea! Be sure to read through the Concrete single flavour tasting notes article as a guide to assist you with some pointers... 

Good luck and have fun doing it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Raindance (8/6/18)

*FA Peppermint*

Mixing Andre's Mate tonight I for the first time used FA Peppermint. I have been trying to find a peppermint concentrate that would mimic the flavor found in chocolates and ice-creams but found that most were more of a harsh hard candy nature rather than the more mellow and tasty variant which I would describe as green candy mint as in an Aero bar.

FA Peppermint does seem to be what I have been searching for. It is not sweet (based on early testing) but does have that something special missing in the others.



By the way, Andre's mate requires a 28 day steep and after smelling it, this is going to be a very difficult wait! Thanks @Andre

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fabulous idea! Be sure to read through the Concrete single flavour tasting notes article as a guide to assist you with some pointers...
> 
> Good luck and have fun doing it!


Friday night beers have me a bit slow on the uptake tonight @Rude Rudi, could you point the way to this article? or are you talking in general?

Thanks/regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Friday night beers have me a bit slow on the uptake tonight @Rude Rudi, could you point the way to this article? or are you talking in general?
> 
> Thanks/regards



Same here! Here you go:

Part one here and part deux here

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (17/6/18)

*TFA Coconut Extra*

From early attempts I learned to be very careful with this concentrate as most I tried to use it in turned out to resemble suntan lotion. Although trying low percentages, my experiences tought me that this concentrate overpowers everything it touches and due to this I stopped trying to use it in anything. Although a very accurate representation of its name, it was just to dangerous to use.

Testing a batch of Yellow Snow, which I approached with trepidation due to this ingredient, using it at 0.5% (Which is way lower than I ever used it) out of a total of 12% of total concentrate, delivers the coconut flavor level one would be aiming for in a juice. Any more than this will ruin it.

Moral of the lesson is that this concentrate is a good concentrate but must be used very, very sparingly.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Silver (17/6/18)

Great thread @Raindance 
Thanks for the insights
I will be following

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (23/6/18)

*INW Cactus:*

I bought this concentrate for a recipe i found here on the forum. In an attempt to get to know it better I mixed up a batch at 4% as stand alone to see what it is like. Basically it is very similar to Aloe but without the extreme bitter edge. The smell of a bruised or cut prickly pear cactus leaf would be an accurate description. By no means is this a concentrate to be used as a top note. I think.

The recipes I have seen it used in use low percentages of this as a method of getting a wetter sensation from the mix. Something it does pretty well and one can notice its presence although it presents itself more as a sensation than a flavor. I would estimate its general use as an additive is around 0.5%.

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> *INW Cactus:*
> 
> I bought this concentrate for a recipe i found here on the forum. In an attempt to get to know it better I mixed up a batch at 4% as stand alone to see what it is like. Basically it is very similar to Aloe but without the extreme bitter edge. The smell of a bruised or cut prickly pear cactus leaf would be an accurate description. By no means is this a concentrate to be used as a top note. I think.
> 
> ...


4% yikes!!! Yes, 0.5% is a far more sensible %.... Cactus over 2% only works in Grack Juice, the rest of society has to settle with it at max 0.5%.

When you get to TFA Honey, do not, for the love of God, follow the same % guidelines...I’m afraid that if you single test honey at 4% you will be scarred for life and surrender your soul to the same clan who so mercifully took those who tested TFA Tiramisu, FA Breadcrust, TFA Watermelon Candy, CLY Milktart and NF Carrot Cake...Have mercy on their souls...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Raindance (25/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> When you get to TFA Honey, do not, for the love of God, follow the same % guidelines...I’m afraid that if you single test honey at 4% you will be scarred for life and surrender your soul to the same clan ...Have mercy on their souls...


Been there, done that. I now know what vaping cat urine is like. My question is, can one actually use cat piss TFA Honey for anything or in any way that actually resembles honey?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (25/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Been there, done that. I now know what vaping cat urine is like. My question is, can one actually use cat piss TFA Honey for anything or in any way that actually resembles honey?
> 
> Regards



Short answer: No

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (25/6/18)

Meow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caramia (25/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> 4% yikes!!! Yes, 0.5% is a far more sensible %.... Cactus over 2% only works in Grack Juice, the rest of society has to settle with it at max 0.5%.
> 
> When you get to TFA Honey, do not, for the love of God, follow the same % guidelines...I’m afraid that if you single test honey at 4% you will be scarred for life and surrender your soul to the same clan who so mercifully took those who tested TFA Tiramisu, FA Breadcrust, TFA Watermelon Candy, CLY Milktart and NF Carrot Cake...Have mercy on their souls...


Except for Calypso - @3%, TPA Jackfruit at 3%, CAP Supersweet at 0.5% - I have been vaping this constantly for months now.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Andre (26/6/18)

Caramia said:


> Except for Calypso - @3%, TPA Jackfruit at 3%, CAP Supersweet at 0.5% - I have been vaping this constantly for months now.


Yeah, a good juice. I see my notes say: "These two distinctive flavours work very well together. Not one dominating flavour, but rather a new integrated taste.". I want to try it without the Super Sweet next time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Been there, done that. I now know what vaping cat urine is like. My question is, can one actually use cat piss TFA Honey for anything or in any way that actually resembles honey?
> 
> Regards


One of my favorite statements ever made on this forum was a response to TFA Honey:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/worst-flavourings-you-have-come-across.t30389/#post-454371

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (4/9/18)

*CLY Buchu*

Mixed at 3% 60/40 VG/PG.
Intriguing flavor consisting of a hint of lemon and lime with a whisper of green mint. Would not call it a stand alone concentrate but will not have a problem finishing the 20ml tester I made to test it.

There is definite potential here.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## franshorn (5/9/18)

Caramia said:


> Except for Calypso - @3%, TPA Jackfruit at 3%, CAP Supersweet at 0.5% - I have been vaping this constantly for months now.



Aah thanks for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (5/9/18)

franshorn said:


> Aah thanks for this.


Pleasure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (5/9/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> 4% yikes!!! Yes, 0.5% is a far more sensible %.... Cactus over 2% only works in Grack Juice, the rest of society has to settle with it at max 0.5%.
> 
> When you get to TFA Honey, do not, for the love of God, follow the same % guidelines...I’m afraid that if you single test honey at 4% you will be scarred for life and surrender your soul to the same clan who so mercifully took those who tested TFA Tiramisu, FA Breadcrust, TFA Watermelon Candy, CLY Milktart and NF Carrot Cake...Have mercy on their souls...



Recently used Cactus INW at 1% in my Crazy Melons recipe and this turned out great! Maybe the other melons mask it but it works and like mentioned, gives this juicy wet taste to the fruits.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------

